# Ferry From Ramsgate to Ostend - MMM Magazine



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

You can get one, according to MMM magazines special report.

Thought I would the magazine a go after not buying for a year.

Now I know why I don't bother.

TM

PS: Transeuropa ferries, who operated the route, went into administration in April this year. Not been a ferry for a while.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

It looks as if a new ferry service is sailing from Ramsgate

http://www.euroferries.co.uk/index.htm

or is this the same company?

Alan


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> Euroferries 2013 sailing schedule and fares currently being updated, bookings will be available shortly.


They'd better get a move on............................. :wink:

Ramsgate - Boulogne seems to be a bit of a long way round.

Wouldn't they be better off using Folkestone or the old Superferries berth at Dover West.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Harbour fees probably subsidised and less sea traffic at the two ports mentioned?

Peter


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

http://eastcliffrichard.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/ramsgate-ferry-firm-finally-runs-out-of.html


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Euroferries*

Euroferries!

Russell


----------

